

Quit my job as a Front End Engineer. What next? - booduh

I recently quit my job at a reputable company, because it just wasn't working out. Now, I'm taking a little break from the working world while I figure out what I want to do next. One part of me would like to go back to a large company, another part of me would like to join a startup, and then there is the very strong urge to create an online business of my own. I'm a bit torn inside as to what I should do, so I'm asking for some advice.<p>If I were to go the startup route, then how would you recommend that I go through the very large number of startups and choose one that's right for me? If I were to go back to corporate america, then how do you suggest I avoid what caused me to quit in the first place?<p>I quit my last job out of frustration. I just didn't have any freedom to work or think, and the ability to make progress, unimpeded, just didn't exist. They monitored me constantly.<p>Thoughts?
======
eswat
I was in a similar position a year ago: was a web/UI designer at a locally-
reputable company, but left after three years due to frustration and the cabal
games being played between my department and Marketing + VPs.

I worked at a startup before and have now left Corporate Canada, so what was
next for me? I didn’t have the the discipline to start a business like you
want to. But I spent past year working on my own projects and working with an
indie game startup, mostly to experiment and clear my mind of my last job.

If you got enough money in the bank I’d say spend the next several months or
year on creating your own business. Do consulting on the side + creating your
business if you don’t. If the potential there starts to plateau after that
timeframe then look for a startup to join if you’ve never tried it yet (but
don’t give up on your business cold turkey unless there are conflicts).

TL;DR: let 2011 be your year of experimentation and create an online business.

------
jblesage
1) Assuming you want to work for an existing startup, I would avoid generic
job sites like Monster. Instead I would look into sites that focus on startups
such as <http://www.startuply.com/> and jobs offered by the Y Combinator set
of companies: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>. Do as much reading as
possible into the type of role you want to provide and how willing you are to
take a risk on a company which may or may not be successful.

2) If you are looking to create your own business, make sure you are getting
in for the right reasons. Looking to make a quick buck with an overnight viral
app is not a plan. Make sure you work on a plan for a business that provides
legitimate value to the market, and try to think of how your particular
skillset makes you the most qualified person to start that business.

